# Seria C. A.



## Kraus

Salut! Am descoperit ca "C." aici inseamna foarte probabil "certificat". Dar "A."? 

"Numele de familie al tatalui ......
Prenumele tatalui .........
Numele de familie al mamei ........
Prenumele mamei ..........

*Seria C. A.* nr. ........."

Multumesc in avans pentru ajutorul vostru!


----------



## CriHart

Kraus said:


> Salut! Am descoperit ca "C." aici inseamna foarte probabil "certificat". Dar "A."?
> 
> "Numele de familie al tatalui ......
> Prenumele tatalui .........
> Numele de familie al mamei ........
> Prenumele mamei ..........
> 
> *Seria C. A.* nr. ........."
> 
> Multumesc in avans pentru ajutorul vostru!



este vorba despre seria de pe buletin? Atunci initialele CA nu vin de la nimic. Sunt date (uneori) in functie de zona. Adica am observat eu ca cei din Vrancea aveau VN si cei din Calarasi aveau KL. Dar pentru Bucuresti de exemplu nu se aplica acelasi principiu.


----------



## OldAvatar

Este într-adevăr posibil să fie vorba despre seria cărţii de identitate...


----------



## Bloomenherz

Salut tuturor, 

in genere prescurtarea *C*artii de *I*dentitate este *C.I.* nu C.A. In acte nu se prea schimba acronimele esentiale ca acesta. Despre ce document/context este vorba in cazul tau, Kraus? Ar mai fi nevoie de informatii. 

B.


----------



## Kraus

Este un certificat de casatorie.


----------



## OldAvatar

Bloomenherz said:


> Salut tuturor,
> 
> in genere prescurtarea *C*artii de *I*dentitate este *C.I.* nu C.A. In acte nu se prea schimba acronimele esentiale ca acesta. Despre ce document/context este vorba in cazul tau, Kraus? Ar mai fi nevoie de informatii.
> 
> B.



Salut! Nu cred că m-ai înţeles! Este vorba de seria propriu-zisă a cărţii de identitate şi nu de acronimul C.I.


----------



## Bloomenherz

Buna OldAvatar, 

aha, gata mi-am dat seama. Intr-adevar, crezusem gresit. _Mea culpa_.
Am intrebat si eu la randul meu. Sa vad daca si ce raspuns primesc. 

B.


----------



## Trisia

Bună.

M-am uitat pe certificatul părinţilor mei, şi acolo scrie "seria C.D." 

Apoi pe certificatele de nastere ale fraţilor mei: NX, NF, NB... 

Cred că nu înseamnă nimic. *Probabil* certificatele de căsătorie au seria C._., iar cele de naştere N._. E o simplă ţinere în evidenţă. CriHart şi Old Avatar au nimerit-o la fix  -- cred că e vorba strict de _seria certificatului_.

În ce priveşte B.I./C.I.: La buletinele de identitate, seria era compusă din două numere. La cărţile de identitate noi, din câte am observat seria reprezintă judeţul (dar nu m-am uitat la aşa de multe cât să spun sigur că aşa e).


----------



## OldAvatar

Trisia said:


> Cred că nu înseamnă nimic. *Probabil* certificatele de căsătorie au seria C._., iar cele de naştere N._. E o simplă ţinere în evidenţă. CriHart şi Old Avatar au nimerit-o la fix  -- cred că e vorba strict de _seria certificatului_.



Păi, înseamnă că n-am nimerit-o! Sau eşti prea subtilă azi?! Eu am crezut că este seria cărţii de identitate...


----------



## Trisia

OldAvatar said:


> Păi, înseamnă că n-am nimerit-o! Eu am crezut că este seria cărţii de identitate...



Am observat. Dar pe atunci nu ştia nimeni despre ce act era vorba. Principiul l-ai nimerit


----------

